# Who wants to win a DREAMBOAT package?



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We had so much fun last year that we are doing it again, the photo contest has started and we are already getting great entries! This year we are giving away $1000 Gift Certificate for 3rd place, $2000 Gift Certificate for 2nd place and a $10,000 Dreamboat Package to the Grand Prize Winner! Check out the link below to get all of the details. We wish you all the best of luck. 

Capture the Rapture Contest | Cascade River Gear


----------

